# recommendation of Jetta repair, Burlington Vt; serp. belt and front suspension



## Genehoman (Jun 14, 2005)

My son lives in Burlington and has had bad dealer experiences. Might need new serpentine belt (1.4 engine) and maybe front suspension work (boot, bushing, link, alignment_. Thank you for any suggestions. Gene


----------



## gavinthorp (Sep 27, 2018)

Genehoman said:


> My son lives in Burlington and has had bad dealer experiences. Might need new serpentine belt (1.4 engine) and maybe front suspension work (boot, bushing, link, alignment_. Thank you for any suggestions. Gene


If he is willing to drive a little bit I would recommend Rallysport Northeast in New Haven. I bring my 1.4 there and my family has been bringing our VWs there for decades at this point.
Ken the mechanic there is highly experienced, no-nonsense, and very helpful.
(802)453-5022


----------

